# حصريا ..اول منتدى يطرح كراك برنامج التخمين planswiftp



## م مثنى العزاوي (26 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله
السلام عليكم اخوتي الافاضل..
بعد بحث متعب جدا ,تم الحصول على كراك برنامج planswift9 الافضل بلا منازع في التخمين والمقايسة للكميات,وقد تم الحصول عليه من منتدى اندنوسي.
رابط تحميل الكراك..
http://www.4shared.com/file/3LPPfh1M/planswift_.html​ 
ويمكنكم اخوتي تحميل البرنامج من موقع الاصلي ,علما ان حجم البرنامج 25 ميغا بايت ولكن حين تجربونه تعرفون حجم امكانياته الرهيبة.
www.planswift.com

أو يمكن تحميل البرنامج مع الكراك من الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t278328.html#post2328735

ارجو من الاخوة في الادارة تثبيت الموضوع لفترة حتى يتمكن الاخوة من التحميل والاستفادة ولا تضيع عليهم فرصة التحميل.
ان شاء الله سوف اقدم دورة مبسطة في شرح البرنامج
اسألكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب.
تقبلو تحياتي 
اخوكم​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (26 يوليو 2011)

اي سؤال عن طريقة التفعيل ...او اي شي اخر انا جاهز (ان شاء الله)


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (26 يوليو 2011)

ممكن نعرف استخدامات اكثر للبرنامج


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (26 يوليو 2011)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> ممكن نعرف استخدامات اكثر للبرنامج


 مرحبا بك اخي احمد...
البرنامج يعد الافضل من بين برامج التخمين والمقايسة للكميات الداخلة في الابنية ,,يعني يمكن ان تسحب صورة او pdf او ملف اوتوكاد او dxf او..او ..الكثير وتدخله الى البرنامج ومن ثم تبدأ في حساب المساحات والاطوال والتي يمكنك البرنامج من عكسها الى كميات وحجوم مثلا خرسانة او حديد تسليح او بياض او طابوق او غيرها...
ومن ميزاته الحلوة انه يمكنك من حساب تكلفة الفقرات وايضا اضافة نسبة الربح لتحصل على كلفة حقيقية وكلفة تستطيع المشاركة بها في المناقصات(يعني تتضمن الربح).
البرنامج جميل جدا ويفوق بكثير حسب رأيي المتواضع برنامج autodesk quantity takoff
جرب وما راح تندم......
اخوك


----------



## haytham baraka (26 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر
و في انتظار اي شيء تعليمي للبرنامج


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (26 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع يحتاج الى دورة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (26 يوليو 2011)

هل البرنامج تجريبى


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (26 يوليو 2011)

haytham baraka قال:


> الف شكر
> و في انتظار اي شيء تعليمي للبرنامج


 شكرا لك اخي 
ان شاء الله اعمل شرح للبرنامج


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (26 يوليو 2011)

haytham baraka قال:


> الف شكر
> و في انتظار اي شيء تعليمي للبرنامج


 


احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> هل البرنامج تجريبى


 
نعم اخي البرنامج في الموقع الرسمي ,جريبي, ولكن بحمد الله نحن اول منتدى عربي يطرح الكراك لهذا البرنامج الرهيب.


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 يوليو 2011)

اي عمي هنا الطكوك ..... انا ماكدرت ادبر الكراك ماتكلي ميين جبته ....... عموما شكرا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (26 يوليو 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> اي عمي هنا الطكوك ..... انا ماكدرت ادبر الكراك ماتكلي ميين جبته ....... عموما شكرا


 منور ابو جاسم..شلع قلبي صار اكثر من اسبوع مدوخني..
ان شاء الله تستفادون من هذا البرنامج


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (26 يوليو 2011)

وين الردود المشجعة !!؟
:3:​


----------



## مكاوي (27 يوليو 2011)

ماشاء الله عليك اخوي حمدية جبت الكراك من اندنوسيا ............. بيض الله وجهك 
البرنامج جميل جدا 
وربي يفتح عليك وعلينا بالعلم النافع اللهم امين


----------



## خلوف العراقي (27 يوليو 2011)

مكاوي قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك اخوي حمدية جبت الكراك من اندنوسيا ............. بيض الله وجهك
> البرنامج جميل جدا
> وربي يفتح عليك وعلينا بالعلم النافع اللهم امين




:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28: هاي من يمته اندنوسيا تصدر كراكات ههههههههههه تحياتي


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (27 يوليو 2011)

مكاوي قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك اخوي حمدية جبت الكراك من اندنوسيا ............. بيض الله وجهك
> البرنامج جميل جدا
> وربي يفتح عليك وعلينا بالعلم النافع اللهم امين


 وبيض وجهك ...جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmed muneem kame (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اني عاجز عن شكرا يعني متدري شكد دورت على هذا البرنامج صارلي شهرين ابحث بالمواقع واني ادعيلك في هذا الشهر الفضيل ان يباركلك ويوفقك ويتقبل الطاعات ان شاء الله ..عندي سؤال لاخوتي المهندسين من الامارات اذا تعرفون استاذ او مهندس عندة خبرة بمجال حساب الكميات يطيني محاضرات بهذا المجال اكون شاكر الكم وتقضولي حاجة الله يقضيلكم حاجاتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (8 أغسطس 2011)

ahmed muneem kame قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اني عاجز عن شكرا يعني متدري شكد دورت على هذا البرنامج صارلي شهرين ابحث بالمواقع واني ادعيلك في هذا الشهر الفضيل ان يباركلك ويوفقك ويتقبل الطاعات ان شاء الله ..عندي سؤال لاخوتي المهندسين من الامارات اذا تعرفون استاذ او مهندس عندة خبرة بمجال حساب الكميات يطيني محاضرات بهذا المجال اكون شاكر الكم وتقضولي حاجة الله يقضيلكم حاجاتكم ان شاء الله


 اخي جزاك الله خير الجزاء على الدعاء وأسأل الله ان يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال.
ان شاء الله باشرت بعمل دورة على البرنامج , وان شاء الله تغنيك عن المحاضرات الاخرى.
لكن حاليا اشوية مشغول .


----------



## سارية عثمان (8 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي حمدية ،نحن بالانتظار.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (8 أغسطس 2011)

سارية عثمان قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي حمدية ،نحن بالانتظار.


 وبارك فيك..


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (8 أغسطس 2011)

*شرح برنامج التخمين الراقي planswift9*

رابط دورة برنامج planswift9
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t278328.html


----------



## ahmed muneem kame (9 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لسرعة التواصل والاجابة بس ياريت لو تنزل الدورات على رابط ثاني اكون شاكر الك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (9 أغسطس 2011)

ahmed muneem kame قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لسرعة التواصل والاجابة بس ياريت لو تنزل الدورات على رابط ثاني اكون شاكر الك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


 
ان شاء الله..احاول, لكن ميزة الميديا فاير سرعة التحميل وامكانية الاستكمال.
اخوك


----------



## majedamry (9 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم حمديه

على مجهودك الرائع 

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (9 أغسطس 2011)

majedamry قال:


> تسلم حمديه
> 
> على مجهودك الرائع
> 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق


 شكرا ..بارك الله فيك


----------



## الغريب2007 (11 أغسطس 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (11 أغسطس 2011)

الغريب2007 قال:


> الله يبارك فيكم ونفع بكم


 
وبارك فيك..جزيت خيرا.
اخوك.


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندسة حمدية


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (11 أغسطس 2011)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للمهندسة حمدية


 
الشكر والحمد لله على فضله.
جزاك الله خير ..والشكر لك على مجهودك الدائم
اخوك.


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (12 أغسطس 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> الشكر والحمد لله على فضله.
> جزاك الله خير ..والشكر لك على مجهودك الدائم
> اخوك.


آسف جدا على الخطأ اللغوى حيث اكتشفت ذلك من خلال مطالعة ملف سيادتك الشخصى
ولكن الخطأ سببه الأسم (حمدية ) هل هو الاسم كذلك ام ان هناك خطأ حدث عند تسجيلك فى الملتقى لأول مرة
وللعلم اذا كان هناك خطأ فيمكن تعديله فى ملفك الشخصى او بمساعدة المشرفين
ويستحسن اختيار اسم مستعار او كنية حتى لا يتكرر الخطأ مرة اخرى مع أخرين
شكرا جزيلا لك فى النهاية أخا وصديقا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> آسف جدا على الخطأ اللغوى حيث اكتشفت ذلك من خلال مطالعة ملف سيادتك الشخصى
> ولكن الخطأ سببه الأسم (حمدية ) هل هو الاسم كذلك ام ان هناك خطأ حدث عند تسجيلك فى الملتقى لأول مرة
> وللعلم اذا كان هناك خطأ فيمكن تعديله فى ملفك الشخصى او بمساعدة المشرفين
> ويستحسن اختيار اسم مستعار او كنية حتى لا يتكرر الخطأ مرة اخرى مع أخرين
> شكرا جزيلا لك فى النهاية أخا وصديقا


 
شكرا على الاهتمام يا زعيم...صراحة انا اسجل في المواقع التي لا اعرفها بأي اسم , ولكن اصبح هذا الموقع المفضل لدي ((والفاس طاحت في الراس )) كما يقولوون اخوانا بالخليجي, نعم في بالي ان اغير اسم الاشتراك.
شكرا لاهتمامك.
اخوك.


----------



## جاري الهوامل (12 أغسطس 2011)

اخي العزيز الف الف رحمة ونور على روح والديك احياء كانو ام أموات اه لو تعلم كم بحثت عن هذا الكراك لحاجتي لهذ البرنامج الكبير فجعل الله هذا في ميزان اعمالك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

جاري الهوامل قال:


> اخي العزيز الف الف رحمة ونور على روح والديك احياء كانو ام أموات اه لو تعلم كم بحثت عن هذا الكراك لحاجتي لهذ البرنامج الكبير فجعل الله هذا في ميزان اعمالك وكل عام وانت بخير


 
جزاك الله خير على هذا الدعاء...يدللون اعضاء المنتدى الكرام.
اخوك.


----------



## محمد عبدالخالق علي (12 أغسطس 2011)

*ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخوتي واخواتي الاعزاء 

كلمات قصيرة جدا من باب النصيحة والله الموفق

لمن يستخدم او ينشر الكراك للبرامج عليه الرجوع الى الله في هذا الشهر الفضيل:

***منقول******

ما حكم استعمال نظام تشغيل البرامج غير الأصلية (المنسوخة)؟



أجاب عليه الشيخ ماهر القحطاني
من درس شرح كتاب صحيح البخاري رحمه الله 
يوم الخميس الموافق في 23 جمادى الآخرة 1432 هـ



الجواب:





لا يجوز، حتى لو كانت الشركة كافرة حتى لو كانت يهودية. لا يجوز تستعمل "ويندوز" منسوخ لأنَّ الله قال في كتابه: (( وأوفوا بالعقود)) ، فلا بدَّ أن توفيَ لتلك الشَّركة عهدِها؛ إذا اشتريتَ فلا تشترِ نسخة مقلَّدة بل أصليَّة-فلا يجوزذلك العمل . وكونها كافرة فلايعني الجواز ، فالنبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ما كان يخونُ الكفارَ ويخون -صلى الله عليه وسلم -أهل الكتاب بل يعاملهم بالصدق- صلى الله عليه وسلم. يعاملهم بالصدق. وقد نهى الله -سبحانه وتعالى- عن الغش مطلقًا سواء مع اليهودي أو مع المسلم . لا يحلُّ ذلك أبدًا، وقد صدر -أظن ذلك- من اللجنة الدَّائمة للعلماء فتوى في هذا، وأنه لا يجوز مثل هذا الاستنساخ ويُحتفظ بحق الشركات. تراجع الفتوى [1] -إن لم أكن واهمًا-، أقول لعلَّه صدر في ذلك منهم أو صدر في حقوق الطبع المحفوظة في الكتاب فليُتثَبَّتْ على كلِّ حال. 
انتهى كلامه حفظه الله​​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

محمد عبدالخالق علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> لا يجوز تستعمل "ويندوز" منسوخ لأنَّ الله قال في كتابه: (( وأوفوا بالعقود)) ، فالنبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ما كان يخونُ الكفارَ ويخون -صلى الله عليه وسلم -أهل الكتاب بل يعاملهم بالصدق- صلى الله عليه وسلم. يعاملهم بالصدق. وقد نهى الله -سبحانه وتعالى- عن الغش مطلقًا سواء مع اليهودي أو مع المسلم .​


 
وعليكم السلام ...جزاك الله خير.
ولكن تعقيبا..على الكلام اعلاه...

لا وجه للاستدلال بهذه الاية الكريمة(وأوفوا بالعقود) ,لانه لا عقد بيني وبين الشركة.
والخيانة .. الخيانة تكون للعهد ولا عهد بيني وبين الشركة. احيانا تكون الفتوى مبنية على استفسار يوجه الفتوى نحو الجواب.
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حمزهههههه (14 أغسطس 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## hih2 (15 أغسطس 2011)

أولاً: أخي الكريم حمدية 

شكراً جزيلاً لك على هذا البرنامج


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (15 أغسطس 2011)

hih2 قال:


> أولاً: أخي الكريم حمدية
> 
> شكراً جزيلاً لك على هذا البرنامج


 
موفق ان شاء الله ..
اخوك.


----------



## boushy (16 أغسطس 2011)

محمد عبدالخالق علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> اخوتي واخواتي الاعزاء
> 
> ...


اكرمك الله نرجو الانتباه للخطأ الاملائي


----------



## kehh (19 أغسطس 2011)

موقع البرنامج لا يفتح


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (20 أغسطس 2011)

kehh قال:


> موقع البرنامج لا يفتح


 
اخي حاول مجددا ...لان الموقع يفتح ,,,جربت ذلك الان.
شكرا.


----------



## انور الاستشاري (20 أغسطس 2011)

أخي العزيز وفقكم الله في هذا الشهر الفضيل و غفر الله تعالى ذنوبكم و تقبل طاعاتكم

ممكن تعيد رفع البرنامج على الميديا فاير او الـ؟ــ 4 شير لأن موقع تحميل البرنامج مغلق

و لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (20 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (20 أغسطس 2011)

D


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رابط جديد لتحميل البرنامج+الكراك*

تم اضافة رابط جديد للبرنامج مع الكراك.
الرابط في مرفقات الموضوع ادناه...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t278328-16.html#post2328735​


----------



## ادهم احمد على (24 أغسطس 2011)

عجز اللسان عن الشكر


----------



## Hamouda Ali (26 أغسطس 2011)

احلى شباب............................مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (26 أغسطس 2011)

hamouda ali قال:


> احلى شباب............................مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين


 
الاعضاء يستاهلوا كل الخير​


----------



## Petrit (26 أغسطس 2011)

.Can I download in windows 7.I tried to install but without success
Thank you for your gift


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (26 أغسطس 2011)

Petrit قال:


> .Can I download in windows 7.I tried to install but without success
> Thank you for your gift


 
والله انا , أستخدم ويندوز xp ,ولكن انت اول شخص يطرح هذه المشكلة!, لم يعاني احد منها سابقا , ربما يستطيع الاخوة المساعدة.
تقبل تحياتي.​


----------



## احمدالزيادي (29 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخ انا اجد صعوبه بالتحميل 
ارجو المساعده


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (29 أغسطس 2011)

احمدالزيادي قال:


> يا اخ انا اجد صعوبه بالتحميل
> ارجو المساعده


 هذا رابط البرنامج من موقعه الرسمي...
www.planswift.com

وهذا رابط البرنامج مع الكراك مضغوط ...
http://www.multiupload.com/PFMLHL5BAI
ارجو لك الموفقية وكل عام والمسلمون بخير​


----------



## himaelnady (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فراشه الهندسة (18 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بيك

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

فراشه الهندسة قال:


> بارك الله بيك
> 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


 


himaelnady قال:


> بارك الله فيكم


 
وبارك فيك​


----------



## م م/هند (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## 8mar (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (21 سبتمبر 2011)

م م/هند قال:


> جزاك الله خير


 

وجزاك خيرا من ذلك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (21 سبتمبر 2011)

8mar قال:


> شكرا جزيلا .


 
الشكر والفضل لله وحده.
موفق ان شاء الله​


----------



## ringrood (11 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يارب


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ringrood قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يارب


 
موفق ان شاء الله​


----------



## ghafir24 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*i have one question*

كيف يمكن تظليل مساحه شكل غير منتظم علي برنامج بلان سويفت 9


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ghafir24 قال:


> كيف يمكن تظليل مساحه شكل غير منتظم علي برنامج بلان سويفت 9


 

وعليكم السلام...
بسيطة الشكل غير المنتظم يعني اما ان يكون خليط من اقواس او اجزاء دوائر + مستقيمات​وفي هذه الحالة.. اضغط على حرف A يعني arc او قوس , ولازم تكون الضغطة(الكلك اليسار) في منتصف القوس مثلا. وهكذا اذا كان تقوس بأتجاه اخر تعمل نفس التكنيك.​ 
تعرف كيف..اني سعيد جدا , لان هذه اول مشاركة لك من سنة 2009 ...ههههههه,, لا تبخل علينا بمشاركاتك
تقبل تحياتي...
م/ مثنى العزاوي​


----------



## Eyadko (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

Eyadko قال:


> مشكورين


 

موفق...​


----------



## المهندس شاطر (27 ديسمبر 2011)

الف رحمة على والديك على هذا الموضوع وبارك الله بيك 
اخوك النعيمي


----------



## محمددهب (28 يناير 2012)

البرنامج جدا ممتاز 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.عبد (4 فبراير 2012)

جاري التحميل

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## م : احمد الشازلي (4 فبراير 2012)

بالله عليكم من يستطيع مساعدتي في كيفية التعامل مع موقع عمل جديد عبارة عن تشطيب فيلات


----------



## engabwhasan (3 أبريل 2012)

ارجو وضع البرنامج على رابط وياريت ميديفير انا نزلت فقط الكراك فياريت لو سمحتو رفع البرنامج من رابط اخر
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (3 أبريل 2012)

*رابط البرنامج على الميديا فاير*



engabwhasan قال:


> ارجو وضع البرنامج على رابط وياريت ميديفير انا نزلت فقط الكراك فياريت لو سمحتو رفع البرنامج من رابط اخر
> مع خالص تحياتي



*تفضل اخي الكريم ...روابط البرنامج + الكراك على الميديا فاير من رفع اخونا المهندس عمر البوشي.

رابط البرنامج 

http://www.mediafire.com/?om3po4ts38t3rqh

رابط الكراك 

http://www.mediafire.com/?lcelxxydefwuxm9

*


----------



## engabwhasan (3 أبريل 2012)

اخي يا ريت لو ترفع البرنامج على رابط الميديا فير اكونلك ممنون 
تحياتي


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (3 أبريل 2012)

engabwhasan قال:


> اخي يا ريت لو ترفع البرنامج على رابط الميديا فير اكونلك ممنون
> تحياتي



*عيني ابو حسن ...الروابط اللي اعطيتك هي ميديا فاير ..وبالمناسبة حجم البرنامج كلة 25 ميغا ..يعني جدا صغير
اتمنى لو تقرأ المشاركة السابقة ..سوف تجد الروابط.
تحياتي*


----------



## engabwhasan (4 أبريل 2012)

يا اخي يا ريت لو ترفعه على رابط ميديفير وشكرا مقدما


----------



## مالك السعيدي (22 سبتمبر 2012)

:61::61:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا ع البرنامج وبرنامج روووعة 
بس عندي اسئلة عن طريق تفيل البرنامج؟
نزلت الكراك ونسخت id computer بالكراك تولد رقم جديد وبعدين نسختة activit product بس ماتفعل عندي ليش مممااعرف؟ارجو مساعدتي


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (22 سبتمبر 2012)

مالك السعيدي قال:


> :61::61:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا ع البرنامج وبرنامج روووعة
> بس عندي اسئلة عن طريق تفيل البرنامج؟
> نزلت الكراك ونسخت id computer بالكراك تولد رقم جديد وبعدين نسختة activit product بس ماتفعل عندي ليش مممااعرف؟ارجو مساعدتي



*وعليكم السلام ...كلامك صحيح قامت الشركة بتحديث البرنامج...ولذلك اصبح مولد الارقام لا يعمل مع الاصدار الجديد. تلافياً لذلك حمل الاصدار الذي تم تفعيله في الدورة.

*
​*تفضل اخي الكريم ...روابط البرنامج + الكراك على الميديا فاير من رفع اخونا المهندس عمر البوشي.

رابط البرنامج 

http://www.mediafire.com/?om3po4ts38t3rqh

رابط الكراك 

http://www.mediafire.com/?lcelxxydefwuxm9
*


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (30 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياباش مهندس


----------



## امير الماحي (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا .. علي اجتهادكم معنا شباب بس الكراك رفض يشتغل معي ممكن تعطيني الاكتفيشن
id بتاعي هو
*
*
7581-75-0070
*​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (29 ديسمبر 2012)

امير الماحي قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا .. علي اجتهادكم معنا شباب بس الكراك رفض يشتغل معي ممكن تعطيني الاكتفيشن
> id بتاعي هو
> *
> *
> ...


​
وجزاكم مثله ... ارجو مراجعة المشاركة رقم 75 أعلاه حيث الكراك لم يعد يعمل مع النسخ الاحدث ...حمل البرنامج والكراك من المشاركة 75 وسيعمل تمام ان شاء الله .


----------



## المستميس (30 ديسمبر 2012)

الكراك مو موجود على الموقع المذكور
شكرا


----------



## jojolove (30 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورييييييييين على جهودكم الجبارة


----------



## genius2020 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## jojolove (30 ديسمبر 2012)

يا ريت يا مهندسين لو حد يرفعلنا الكراك بتاع النسخة الجديدة وبكون ممنون اله ومشكور سلف


----------



## hawkar1 (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله‌ خيرا


----------

